# Was mich nicht umbringt, macht mich stärker



## luciana2

es correcta la frase original de Nietzsche: "Was mich nicht umbringt, macht mich stärker"?? lo que no me mata, me fortalece


----------



## sokol

Si, es correcta:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ich_nicht_umbringt.2C_macht_mich_st.C3.A4rker.


----------



## luciana2

muchas gracias!! saludos


----------



## pirulish

La traducción es correta, pero se trata de una expresión. Equivale a la expresión "lo que no mata, engorda" en español.


----------



## luciana2

engorda?????


----------



## pirulish

Es cierto que "lo que no mata, engorda" sólo se utiliza en un contexto culinario, mientras que "was mich nicht umbringt, macht mich stärker" se utiliza en cualquier contexto.


----------



## Estopa

Für "para lo que no mata, engorda", meine ich schon mal was Ähnliches auf Deutsch gehört zu haben:

Alles was Spaß macht, ist entweder Sünde, oder macht dick. 

Sagt man das so? Ich bin mir nicht sicher.

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Estopa said:


> Alles was Spaß macht, ist entweder Sünde, oder macht dick.
> 
> Sagt man das so? Ich bin mir nicht sicher.


 
O también... alles was Spass macht ist unmoralisch, illegal oder macht dick. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## davinchiss88

Hallo Leute:

Also In KOlumbien wir sagen machmal "*Mugre que mata, no engorda*", es heisst, wenn jemand Essen (z.B.:Kartoffeln, Süsses, Eises, usw.) auf den Boden abholt, dann isst es. Mehrheit hat keine Sorgen, um etwas an Boden zu essen! 

Villeicht kann man das vergleich...


----------

